# Planted indoor habitats for my 3 redfoots...



## sk8todd (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi guys,
Its been a while since I last posted so I thought I would update. My 3 redfoots have been doing well. I redesigned the habitats vegetation, adding more ferns a mini sago palm and some live moss carpeting. 

The sago I got at home depot for $8.99, the hardest part is finding one small enough for my indoor enclosure. The ferns are great cause they don't look at them as food, they provide a ton of shade and natural hiding, and are keep humidity up when misted. The live moss, I scraped off the side of 2 trees while camping. They seem to be very slow growing and don't lose color. For some reason my tortoises choose this area as their pooping side away from their hiding places.

I removed the zoomed ultrasonic fogger as it had stopped working and was really inefficient at its job. I set the humidifier that sits under the table on a multicycle timer. I replaced my little ol spray bottle with a big 2 gallon garden pump pressure sprayer. Home depot for like $20. It was completely worth its convenience.

One thing I noticed is how their motorskills are quickly developing since they were babies and how intelligent their visual processing is becoming. Let me know what you guys think. Or have any questions.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## movealongmosey (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow! You did a great job with their setup. I bet they are the happiest tortoises eva!


----------



## terryo (Jun 25, 2010)

Absolutely.....excellent!!!! Totally perfect little rain forest. I love it.


----------



## pugsandkids (Jun 25, 2010)

Amazing, you did do a great job. They are awfully cute too!


----------



## Candy (Jun 25, 2010)

Beautiful! Your little guys look very at home in there. You did a great job.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Jun 25, 2010)

Great enclosure! Your little guys are so lucky to have you!!

Keep up the excellent work!!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 25, 2010)

Wonderful green jungle you have started!! Great job!


----------



## sk8todd (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm glad everyone like the pics. Its always interesting to see how everybody does theirs differently.


----------



## Isa (Jun 26, 2010)

Beautiful enclosure! Good job


----------



## jobeanator (Jun 26, 2010)

i love this enclosure, id love to do this for my redfoot! where did you get the enclosure or did you make it?


----------



## sk8todd (Jun 26, 2010)

jobeanator said:


> i love this enclosure, id love to do this for my redfoot! where did you get the enclosure or did you make it?



Here is an older pic that shows more of the enclosure and pedant.






The tortoise table is built out of 3/4" ply, sealed and painted black with a 1/8" plexi front. The plexi front has a black window frame trim to cover all seams and screws. I had extra wood so I built a matching pendant hung from the ceiling. Painted white inside, black outside.

The substrate is a blend of 40% spagnum moss and 60% spagnum soil. The moss alone didn't retain moisture and irritated their eyes. The soil retains moisture and nutrients for the vegetation, and the moss prevents soil compaction. There is a plastic barrier between soil and wood. 

Lighting and heat is built into the hanging pendant. 10.0 and 5.0 CFL's and 2x 75w ceramic heat emitters on dimmers. A timer/power supply automates 12hr light cycle and the heat emitters stay on 24-7.


----------



## jobeanator (Jun 26, 2010)

its pretty cool, im looking to upgrade my redfoots enclosure for him in the winter. i think i might copy your idea


----------

